# Keano Reeves



## Transk53 (Nov 1, 2014)

What do you practitioners think of this. All Hollywood?


----------



## seasoned (Nov 1, 2014)

Hollywood, yes. But, I like a bit of Hollywood where martial arts are concerned. Looks like a good movie with lots of action, my kind of flick.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2014)

seasoned said:


> Hollywood, yes. But, I like a bit of Hollywood where martial arts are concerned. Looks like a good movie with lots of action, my kind of flick.



A few upcoming films that look good on this site. Unfortunately though a lot of these will make the UK on DVD only. Rise of the Legend looks stunning.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 2, 2014)

Going to see that movie tomorrow.

I agree, real fights are sloppy, messy affairs. I do like a little hollywood in fight scenes.

I even still like the over the top movie action scenes like Jason Statham did in the Transporter series.


Off topic, but really like the avatar Transk


----------



## Buka (Nov 2, 2014)

All Hollywood. And I love Hollywood fight scenes.
I've worked as a stunt player on TV and in a few low budget films. So much fun! It helps if an actor has a background in fighting or athletics, but it's not as important as a good stunt coordinator, asst director and cameraman. 

Here's one universal truth about fight scenes - the more realistic you make a fight scene look.....the worse it looks on screen.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 2, 2014)

Off topic but on target. 
Old cowboy movies where they traded punches fell down and rolled around with the good guy always winning. As a kid I loved these movies. Side note, (they never lost their cowboy hats in the hardest of fights).  

Sorry for any derail of OP, as I get older I find myself drifting at times......


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2014)

Actually Keano is a little OFT at times. Hear some of his interviews lol. The thing with cowboy scenes for me is that I can't get away from the beans scene in Blazing Saddles. Still one of the funniest films ever for me.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2014)

punisher73 said:


> Going to see that movie tomorrow.
> 
> I agree, real fights are sloppy, messy affairs. I do like a little hollywood in fight scenes.
> 
> ...



Nicked the avatar of the web. Wish I could do free hand drawing like that. Would make a well cool tattoo, but copyright and stuff. Jason Statham is well cool, but don't like many of his own films. The collaborations like Expendables yeah, and looking to Furious 7. For the first time ever, an Englishman playing a bad guy


----------

